# AcmeInstaller2 link not working, please help



## Deklin (Jan 22, 2012)

For some reason I can't download or access anything from goo-inside.me. Could someone please send me a mirror link for the acmeinstaller2? I have everything but that :-/ thanks so much


----------



## crimedog (Sep 9, 2011)

http://db.tt/nmReMavb


----------



## Deklin (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks a trillion


----------



## StanleyKrute (Mar 5, 2012)

The link on the installation instructions for AcmeInstaller2, http://goo.gl/wMsMK , takes one to a no-op file.

The link that someone posted upthread here is dead.

Anyone got a good link to AcmeInstaller2 ??

thx

=-=- stan


----------



## ptkambo (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya same for me, If someone could upload a copy of AcmeInstaller2 that would be appreciated.
Its giving it a .md5 extension and I can't open it.


----------



## benmarvin (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm also looking for a mirror to AcmeInstaller2. Goo-inside.me just keeps erroring out.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

benmarvin said:


> I'm also looking for a mirror to AcmeInstaller2. Goo-inside.me just keeps erroring out.


I just sucessfully downloaded AcmeInstaller2 from the Op for CM9 Alpha2 page. Here is the link to the page, the donwload link is towards the bottom of the page:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha2-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


----------

